# Changing clinics



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have just started my period so feeling quite down.  Its been nearly 6 years of TTC.  
I have had 3 of IVF with Jessops fertility in Sheffield and they have really looked after me.  I have decided to change clinics but feeling very apprehensive.  
What has other peoples experiences of changing clinics? I am waiting to start treatment at Nurture in Nottingham tryig long protocol and pervious 3 were on short.  I had to delay my start at Nurture as polyps were found in my womb in November when we were due to start. Had them removed now so tried naturally but after 6 years I don't want to have hope. Anyway my nhs consultant in Sheffield wants to see me about next steps . It is familiar there and I know the care is good. I guess I'm a little nervous about moving. 
I have to call them tomorrow to let them know about starting.  Feel totally a mess and heartbroken yet again.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Nurture is a grest clinic dont be scared bite the bullet
If your existing clinic has failed to achieve pg after several cyvles its time for a change

Nuture r  research based clinic and care about getting u pg

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I agree with Treaclecat, after a couple of rounds with one clinic if things aren't progressing a change of clinics is usually a good thing, I changed 3 times before I got my BFP, you have to be brave in the horrible old game of infertility sadly.  I hope the next clinic brings you success good luckxx


----------

